# K 487-1, B section



## gntsketches

Hello, I'm a relative newcomer to classical theory. The beginning of the B-section (m. 12-20)of this familiar piece has an interested syncopated part; I'm not quite sure how to make sense of it harmonically.

It sounds terrific but, how to label? My current analysis is something like: V-I-vi-ii-V-I-V/IV-IV-iii-ii-V/V-V. 

Perhaps a sequence is employed? Can anyone offer (or link to) an analysis?

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## Mahlerian

Yes, there is a sequence, falling by diatonic step in both parts (although some texts would require more than one reiteration to call it a sequence). The upper part begins at m. 13 and runs for two bars + two bars, while the lower begins on the second beat of m. 13 and also runs two bars + two bars. Harmonically, the section moves from I (you really can't label a single note with a chord unless it's heavily implied by context) to V, and that, along with the counterpoint between the two parts, is more important than the identity of the individual harmonies along the way.


----------



## gntsketches

Mahlerian said:


> Yes, there is a sequence, falling by diatonic step in both parts (although some texts would require more than one reiteration to call it a sequence). The upper part begins at m. 13 and runs for two bars + two bars, while the lower begins on the second beat of m. 13 and also runs two bars + two bars. Harmonically, the section moves from I (you really can't label a single note with a chord unless it's heavily implied by context) to V, and that, along with the counterpoint between the two parts, is more important than the identity of the individual harmonies along the way.


Thanks! Yeah I was unsure whether to label the first "chord" I or V.

Is there a particular name for this type of sequence? (Other than "falling by diatonic step"?) 
Can you recommend another piece that has this type of sequence?
Can you recommend a good beginner resource where I can learn about this?


----------



## Mahlerian

gntsketches said:


> Thanks! Yeah I was unsure whether to label the first "chord" I or V.


I would choose _I_ because of context, both before and after. Don't underestimate how much the continuation influences how we perceive what preceded it.



gntsketches said:


> Is there a particular name for this type of sequence? (Other than "falling by diatonic step"?)
> Can you recommend another piece that has this type of sequence?
> Can you recommend a good beginner resource where I can learn about this?


I don't think so. All sequences are repetitions transposed to a different starting pitch.

Especially if you're looking for short fragments like this, sequences happen just about everywhere. I can't think of any examples off the top of my head, but look for any parts where two instruments play contrasting parts, and you'll find something soon.

Wikipedia's music theory articles are far from perfect, but they often make a good start.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequence_(music)


----------

